# Fermented Honey or just weird nectar?



## HarovonMogel (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi All,

We just started extracting honey here in Wisconsin, and we've got a nice 125 pounds or so ahead of us. When we put our first three frames in the centrifuge, we noticed a slight pungent odor. I smelled each of the frames individually, until I found one frame that the odor seemed to come from.

I smelled it up close, and tasted the honey on it. I would describe the smell as being slightly cheesy, and the honey has a sour aftertaste. That suggests to me that it has fermented in the comb. But could it also be one of those not-so-tasty flower nectars?

It was one area of one comb, not the whole thing on either side, and we would only be losing 1.5 to 2 pounds of extracted honey by discarding it. What does everyone think, should we assume that it has gone bad and give it a toss?
Hopefully we can get some responses in the next 24 hours.


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

I have not had the glorious experience of extracting honey yet, but I can tell you what I just read on another forum. Someone's honey smelled like urine, I kid you not. The advice was to let it set for a while (sorry, I don't know how long), as the honey often lost this smell. Also, it was the smell only, not the taste. Is this the case for you?

Speaking of glorious, I love Madison!!! Can't wait to get to one of the fall farmer's markets. I have my own small CSA and go to markets here, so fall is usually the first chance I have to get to the Dane County Market. Do you happen to sell there?

luvin honey


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

smelled cheesy??? you are in Wisconson......ought to be worth more money there 


I would seperate it and feed it back to the bees. let them use it for winter stores. Obviously you don't like the smell/flavor


----------



## HarovonMogel (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah I had thought to feed it back to the bees. I'll just hang on to it in a big jar until honey season is over and feed it to a needy hive. Letting it air out is an interesting option - I'll see how it smells and tastes tonight.

If all else fails... cheese honey would be an interesting way to market the stuff. 

If you come to the Dane County farmer's market around the capital square, be sure to stop by the beeswax candle stand on the corner of King street, opposite from state street.


----------

